# Captain Action is SOLD OUT!



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

All the numbered Captain Actions have been shipped, we just have some bagged kits left. Just want to let everyone know that if they want a numbered copy, you should pick it up. Thanks for the great response on this one!


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Good News Frank!


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Congrats on the sales of that kit. I am glad to hear that you moved all of them in a short amount of time!


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Congrats Frank! :woohoo:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Congrats Frank! Another winner!


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

Awesome! Hope the molds are in a safe place!


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

Congrats on this! Also very happy to hear this one sold out, and a big THANK YOU for helping me get one of these after a 40 year wait!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

...glad it wasn't just me waiting 40 years for one... :thumbsup:


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

And thank YOU for making it; it's gonna make a nice build-up, possibly of...?


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm glad it seemed to make people happy. One of those fluke projects, right time, right estimate, something that didn't lose money even though it was a short run. Wish I could do something similar again, but with today's costs on steel, I don't think it could happen.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks again Moebuis for reissuing another kit that was on my wish list for long time:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## doombuggy69 (Nov 5, 2002)

Hi Frank, Great news on another successful kit! A good friend of mine that works for Disney said he talked to you last week about the CA kit. He was waiting on order for one at the Burbank House of Hobbies, and they had not gotten their shipment yet. He said you told him you would ship one out to that store, so he could pick his kit up. Did any go out to them by any chance? Thanks!


----------



## Cappy D (Jun 19, 2004)

Yes, a big "thank you" to Moebius and CA Enterprises for putting this kit out. Never thought I'd see it reissued!


----------



## chief1615 (Oct 9, 2007)

Wonderful Kit! I was wondering why the new kit differs from the original in the way the pieces break down. My original kit that I am finally getting around to stripping has four separate pieces for the legs and your reissue has both legs combined requiring only two pieces?

Was this easier to manufacture? Did you consider it a design improvement? Just curious.

Thanks for all the great kits!

Jeff


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

chief1615 said:


> Wonderful Kit! I was wondering why the new kit differs from the original in the way the pieces break down. My original kit that I am finally getting around to stripping has four separate pieces for the legs and your reissue has both legs combined requiring only two pieces?
> 
> Was this easier to manufacture? Did you consider it a design improvement? Just curious.
> 
> ...


Thoughts of assembly went into this. A little cheaper to produce this way as well!


----------



## GIDave60 (Aug 18, 2004)

Wow! That was fast. I am SO glad I got me one of these! Glad the project turned out to be such a success.
GIDave60


----------



## John DeBlasi (Dec 31, 1999)

VERY HAPPY I GOT TWO :woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Not a kit I've ever wanted but I'm thrilled for Moebius to hear that it's sold out. Long may the sell outs continue for Moebius, Monarch and Polar Lights!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*Congrats Frank!* :thumbsup: I think this is a over all good thing for Moebius and us!

If anyone is looking for a Capt. Action kit Galaxy Hobby has a few left....they are great to do business with and ship fast too. 

You may not find it on their web site but if you ask they will send you the kits price and the shipping fee. Ask for *Rick *in your e-mail header.


----------

